
Multi platform/OS/browser password manager - dewiz
https://www.enpass.io
======
dewiz
the webextension contains an `encrypt.js` file with 2 hardcoded strings
("iqHBpS3qbu6u7qui" and "2TjfWW2jbey5ppmi"), I wonder what they are. It also
truncates something to 16 chars, it seems odd (I'm not an expert though)

